# What kind of hedgehog is it?



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I was just buying some stock phoyo over at istockphoto and I just made a reseach on hedgehog and I came up with those interesting picture

















I wonder what kind of hedgehog it is because I've never saw such mask (and those lovely big floppy ears). Could it be retouched?

you can zoom in the picture here http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo- ... ground.php
and here http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo- ... ground.php


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

With that mask, I'm guessing egyptian long eared


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like a long ear to me too. Im not sure if they have been able to breed colors yet with them but it kinda looks like selective breeding was involved because Ive never seen any with the colors like that.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Egyptian Long Eared, aren't they cute. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Egyptian Long Eared, aren't they cute. :lol:


Extremely!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I really wish we could get these kinds of hedgehogs in the states, they are very beautiful. I think Ive seen someone with a Brandt's Hedgehog on here also and they are very unique and beautiful too.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I just looked up Brandt's hedgehog in google images and they are quite unique and adorable creatures, as you said Hedgieonboard. I've never heard of them, though, where do they commonly live, Africa/Asia? Are they usually all black colored?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> Could it be retouched?


Possibly, if you could find a designer willing to give it a go, I've seen some wild photo manipulations in my day so I know Photoshop is capable of amazing feats. ^_^

What exactly do you mean by retouch? Altering it to look like an APH, or something else?

~Katie


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If I remember right the Brandt's Hedgehogs are from Iran. I think Im just becoming hedgie obsessed because they all look adorable to me now lol


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Alastrina said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be retouched?
> ...


I meant the mask could have been retouched before beeing sold on istock (like it was all white but they colored it or something). I see ton of photos there that you can really see have been retouched.

And I wouldn't need someone to retouch for me since I'm a designer too


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

definitely a slightly chubby Egyptian Long Eared...i had 2 at one time...just have 1 now...& lived in the Middle East where they ran amuck...my avatar is a baby pic of Henry, the ELH i have raised since he was about 3 weeks old!


----------

